
Google exploring using location data to slow the spread of coronavirus - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/search-engines/google-exploring-using-location-data-to-slow-the-spread-of-coronavirus/
======
robbyyy
Interestingly, Sky News in the UK tweeted (and then deleted) a message stating
that the UK government had asked mobile operator O2 to provide them with
similar data.

